# Goodbye, Kiya



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of your precious girl. I can only imagine how heartbroken you and your family must be over a tragedy like that. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Kiya. It is heartbreaking to lose such a young girl.
I remember reading your post about her bad experience with that so call trainer. 
Hope you can do something about that idiot so it never happens to any other dog again.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm devastated for your family, and for your pup. What a terrible tragedy.

I hope you will publicly name the trainer responsible for her injury, so he or she never gets the chance to do the same thing to another dog.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Too young.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My emotions went to every extreme just reading your post. I can only imagine your heart break. I am so, so, sorry for this senseless loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and yours....I am so, so sorry for the loss of your precious girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Kiya, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

What devastating news! I am so sorry for the loss of your girl. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.
Buddy


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Such a tragic event caused by someone who shouldn't be allowed to train ever again. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about Kiya. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I am so sorry for your sudden and tragic loss of your precious baby girl. My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

So sad and tragic. I'm very sorry for your loss. Agnes


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh my. I am so sorry for your loss. :-(


----------

